# US Gov't spending money like a drunken sailor??



## mudpuppy (Apr 27, 2010)

> A letter to the Northern Wyoming Daily News: (as reported by PJTV)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks to my Uncle Paul, a retired USN Aviator for forwarding me this snippet. I'd like to think this was an actual published letter to the editor.
Derek


----------



## fatboris (Apr 27, 2010)

Very nice....


----------



## Njaco (Apr 27, 2010)

Sorry Mudpuppy but we don't allow political discusion which I can see this leading too. I'll just lock the thread so others can read but we don't want any replies.


----------

